# Kernel Compling Problem



## Umit Yayla (Aug 5, 2016)

Hello folks,

I wanted to build a custom kernel to get a IPFW. I have  FreeBSD 9.2, I actually didn't have the source files so I used svn... I only added 4 lines to my kernel;




```
options IPFIREWALL
options IPFIREWALL_VERBOSE
options IPFIREWALL_VERBOSE_LIMIT=10
options IPDIVERT
```

But when I tried to build it, I had an error like this;


```
cc: error: argument unused during compilation: '-frename-registers' [-Werror,-Wunused-command-line-argument]
cc: error: argument unused during compilation: '-finline-limit=8000' [-Werror,-Wunused-command-line-argument]
cc: error: argument unused during compilation: '--param inline-unit-growth=100' [-Werror,-Wunused-command-line-argument]
cc: error: argument unused during compilation: '--param large-function-growth=1000' [-Werror,-Wunused-command-line-argument]
```

Thanks for answering/reading.. Have a nice day.


----------



## ShelLuser (Aug 5, 2016)

Umit Yayla said:


> I only added 4 lines to my kernel;
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


How did you add this?  Because if you edited the GENERIC file in the source tree then that could explain a thing or two.

Best you can do is add a new file in that directory (or better: in a location outside the kernel source tree and then create a symbolic link) and add the following:


```
include GENERIC
ident mykernel

options IPFIREWALL_VERBOSE
options IPFIREWALL_VERBOSE_LIMIT=10
options IPDIVERT
```

Lets say we named this file MYKERNEL then you can then build your custom kernel using `# make KERNCONF=MYKERNEL buildkernel`.

I'm not claiming that this will fix your problem, but it will most definitely rule out a possible cause for it.


----------



## talsamon (Aug 5, 2016)

9.2 has EOL on December 31, 2014. I doubt you have the right sources.
I would say upgrade to 9.3 (but this has EOL on December 31,2016) or 10.3.


----------



## Umit Yayla (Aug 5, 2016)

Sorry guys, the dude I'm trying to help his server, actually said to me it's FreeBSD 9.2 and I tried to do according to that but the thing is, It was FreeBSD 10.0 sorry for bothering you have a nice day and thanks for your helps.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 5, 2016)

FreeBSD 10.0 is also End-of-Life. 

https://www.freebsd.org/security/unsupported.html
Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions


----------

